# [solved] rc-update add error

## ckegman69

I am installing gentoo on new machine. I go and enter "rc-update add net.eth0 default". I get message.

rc-update: '/etc/init.d/net.eth0' not found; aborting. i have /etc/conf.d/net with config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) statement.

iI went into /etc/init.d and nothing with net in it. Lost any help thanks in advance..........  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by ckegman69 on Sat May 07, 2011 12:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ckegman69

I am installing gentoo on new machine. I go and enter "rc-update add net.eth0 default". I get message.

rc-update: '/etc/init.d/net.eth0' not found; aborting. i have /etc/conf.d/net with config_eth0=( "dhcp" ) statement.

iI went into /etc/init.d and nothing with net in it. Lost any help thanks in advance..........  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

will be back on in the morning (EST)

----------

## DONAHUE

```
ls /etc/init.d/net*
```

must show  *Quote:*   

> net.lo

 or something very strange happened when you untarred the stage3 tarball. Assuming it does appear:

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

----------

## dE_logics

You forgot to make a link of net.eth0 - 

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0

Alternatively you can use Networkmanager (with nm-applet).

----------

## ckegman69

I tried that and I get (ln: failed to make symbolic link '/etc/init.d/net.eth0' no such file or directory).

I tried sym link earlier. It looks to me that in /etc/init.d/ there should be a run script net.lo or net something?

----------

## ckegman69

No net.lo in /etc/init.d/  it is just there. Is there any work around? It was working.

----------

## John R. Graham

Merged two threads by ckegman69 that are a help request on the same issue. ckegman69, please don't cross-post.

- John

----------

## dE_logics

 *ckegman69 wrote:*   

> I tried that and I get (ln: failed to make symbolic link '/etc/init.d/net.eth0' no such file or directory).
> 
> I tried sym link earlier. It looks to me that in /etc/init.d/ there should be a run script net.lo or net something?

 

Yes.

What's the output of '/etc/init.d/net.lo status'

What happens when - 

/etc/init.d/net.lo start

If the above 2 give problems - 

emerge --oneshot sys-apps/openrc

----------

## ckegman69

no such file or directory.  same error for both commands. I go do a emerge and get mask error (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

I have network connection, so I can't get to portage. I don't know what happened. I was away for computer for a while and

little kids and you know how that can be. they could of been messing around. I just don't get it.

----------

## ckegman69

First thanks for your help, you guys do a great job   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   I did a work around. I pulled stage3 tarball down from another computer. then cp to cd-r, then copied over to /etc/ini.d/ . rc'd it and it saw file and it put it in runlevel. thanks again

----------

## dE_logics

I think remerging openrc is a good idea.

----------

